# First Look of Genesis Children’s Choir by Audiobro



## donbodin (May 3, 2018)

With a pristine sample set, wonderful playback and deep controls, Genesis Children’s Choir runs rings around what has passed as a Children's Choirs thus far. I can’t wait to see what AudioBro do next inside the powerful engine they have created for this library.

In this first look, I load up the library and get a feel for the sounds and functionality right out of the box.
Thoughts and more details: http://bit.ly/2joljvj


----------

